# Throw the playing cards



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Some play with Playing Cards. Some people shoot slingshot them. Some throw them


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . I'll have to give it a go . Idea . Throw a card and then shoot it with a slingshot .


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I tried all day once to learn to throw cards and didn't get very far :/ impressive throwing and I'd like to set you a challenge, a sort of reverse match light! A match extinguish  light the match and throw as many cards to put the flame out before it burns out 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

My slingshot accuracy is too bad for the Treefork challenge.

But the Ukprelude challenge I could sometimes try.


----------

